# probems installing rhiengolf / ista p



## e60guy (Oct 11, 2015)

ok so i downloaded both files from the link i got here... 

i have inpa winkfp ncs ediabas all installed and working frombmw standard tools. 

when i click on ISTAGUI.exe to run the setup under then bin/release folder i get the following error 

"the session can only be started if a minimum of 2000 MByte free memory capacity is available. you only have - 1 MByte free memory capacity"

i have 320 GB of free space one my hard drive... 

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

The error show that you RAM is limited.

I think by adding more RAM so it could solve the problem


----------



## Phoonx (May 3, 2016)

KienPC said:


> The error show that you RAM is limited.
> 
> I think by adding more RAM so it could solve the problem


I got the same Problem.
9gb free Ram.
800gb free Disc space.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Phoonx said:


> I got the same Problem.
> 9gb free Ram.
> 800gb free Disc space.


The original post from 2015 is kind of misleading. It says the member was running setup from bin/release file. Running ISTAGUI.exe will open ISTA-D, it doesn't setup things.

What is your issue? Which version of Rheingold are you using? Have you tried to make a shortcut of ISTAGUI.exe to your desktop and then try running the program OR open it directly out of the folder (bin/release)?


----------



## Phoonx (May 3, 2016)

Reclaimer said:


> The original post from 2015 is kind of misleading. It says the member was running setup from bin/release file. Running ISTAGUI.exe will open ISTA-D, it doesn't setup things.
> 
> What is your issue? Which version of Rheingold are you using? Have you tried to make a shortcut of ISTAGUI.exe to your desktop and then try running the program OR open it directly out of the folder (bin/release)?


Make a shortcut of istagui.exe on my Desktop works 

I got ista d 3.54.11.15979

Thank you


----------

